# Buchseiten



## sipoh (29. April 2008)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand erklären, wie ich diesen Bucheffekt hinkriege?

http://www.templatemonster.com/flash-templates/19091.html


----------



## ink (29. April 2008)

Moin
Was meinst du genau?
Die geknickte Ecke?
Oder den kleinen Verlauf zwischen den Seiten?


----------



## sipoh (29. April 2008)

Den Verlauf der Seiten. Ich habe versucht, es nachzumachen, sieht aber bei weitem nicht so plastisch aus.


----------



## Leola13 (29. April 2008)

Hai,

die Ebenestile - Schlagschatten und/oder abgeflachte Kante und Relief sollte eigentlich recht brauchbare Ergebnisse liefern.

Im oberen Bereich an der Ecke ist sicherlich "einfach" ein Schatten hinzugefügt.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## ink (29. April 2008)

Du nimmst das Rechteck-Werkzeug
Legst nen transparenten Verlauf drauf und mit dem Punkt-umwandeln-Werkzeug die unteren
Ecken so bearbeiten, dass ein Bogen entsteht.


----------



## Leola13 (29. April 2008)

Hai,

hier noch zwei Tuts zum Thema :

Post it  und Photoshop Gurus

Wobei das zweite, meiner Meinung nach, das Bessere ist.

Ciao Stefan


----------

